# Need Tilapia help



## jkath (Feb 19, 2008)

Each time we've made talapia, we make it the same way: each fillet goes into a foil pouch, along with butter, lemon slices, green onion slices, garlic & pepper.

But, I bought some for tomorrow's dinner & it occurred to me that dh won't be home till right at suppertime, and I can't grill to save my life.

Can this same foil-pouch idea work in the oven?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2008)

I do foil pouches in the oven and they work just fine..I also took some talapia and did a piccata with it DH loved it..
kades


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rachel Ray did, but she used parchment paper I believe. She also used EVOO instead of the butter, but I think the rest is the same as what you are doing. So, I would say yes you can use the foil, but since it retains heat more than parchment paper you will have to adjust so as not to overcook it.


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks you two!

What temp would you use, and how long?
(keep in mind I've been cooking for years, but I've only been "trying" to eat seafood for a year, and when I do, dh grills it each time)


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the ways Buck and I  like tilapia is to dip in beaten egg then in panko crumbs.  Put on waxed paper in the refrigerator for about 20 minutes, then cook, on both sides, in about 1/4  inch of canola oil until crisp.  Season with salt and pepper and serve with  tartar sauce.  Sooooo good.  Quick, too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 19, 2008)

Katie, pan frying is still my favorite way!
As for oven temps and times, depends on the size of the foil packet, but I would hazard if you put two fillets in each packet then maybe 350 for 20 minutes. But wait for others to answer first, I may be wrong here! Might be as little as 15 minutes, or someone has a better method on lower heat longer, or higher heat shorter.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 19, 2008)

Katie E said:


> One of the ways Buck and I like tilapia is to dip in beaten egg then in panko crumbs. Put on waxed paper in the refrigerator for about 20 minutes, then cook, on both sides, in about 1/4 inch of canola oil until crisp. Season with salt and pepper and serve with tartar sauce. Sooooo good. Quick, too.


 Just made some tonight fried like catfish and home made tarter sauce. I will hafto try the panko next time. I love Tilapia so mild it makes a great fish sandwich.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2008)

jkath said:
			
		

> Can this same foil-pouch idea work in the oven?


 
Yes....Preheat your oven to 350* After 15 minutes check it for doneness. Keep in mind that left foiled it will continue to cook...

Enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2008)

My oven runs hot so I put mine on at 325 for 15-20 min. depending on thickness..
And  do open the foil as they come out of the oven otherwise they will continue to cook.
kades


----------



## jkath (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks all - I really, really appreciate your helpfulness!!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 20, 2008)

yup, same as Bob, as long as you preheat, it won`t "know" the difference


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 20, 2008)

jkath... Tilapia is a wonderfish... you can cook it so many ways!

Take the time to explore some other recipes (google tilapia recipes)...
you will really have fun expanding your fish repetoire!

I am a recent convert to fish... heck, I just bought a 5 pound bag of catfish "nuggets",
after 47 years of thinking catfish was nasty.

It is all in the cooking, LOL!


----------



## jkath (Feb 20, 2008)

good to see there's hope for my palate!

I do have a recipe I've eaten, but now want to make for myself - macadamia crusted talapia. Now THAT's tasty!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

*good fish*




Katie E said:


> One of the ways Buck and I like tilapia is to dip in beaten egg then in panko crumbs. Put on waxed paper in the refrigerator for about 20 minutes, then cook, on both sides, in about 1/4 inch of canola oil until crisp. Season with salt and pepper and serve with tartar sauce. Sooooo good. Quick, too.


 

pretty much what i do, except for the time in fridg. what does that do. always looking for new ways. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was told it helps the coating to 'set' so it holds together better when cooked up.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have a sautee pan that can go in the oven, I'd suggest the following:  season the Tilapia with a bit of lemon pepper (if you don't have that, use S&P), then set aside.  Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.  Heat the pan on the stove; when it starts to get hot, add a tsp of butter and 1 TBSP of olive oil.  Sautee the fish over high heat long enough to get it a bit crusty, then flip the fish, cook another 1/2 minute and pop it in the oven.  Time will depend on the oven & the fish, but start at about 8-10 minutes.

Take care to use a potholder when you remove from the oven.  If you like, you can deglaze the pan with a bit of lemon & wine, then add some heavy cream and capers and reduce on the stovetop.  This makes a nice topper for the Tilapia.

Tilapia also works well in a parchment paper pouch.  Much like the foil, it will steam the fish but it's a bit more permeable than foil.  I like to season the fish with salt, pepper and fresh dill, then top with a couple slices of lemon and a pat of butter.  Then fold the parchment under and bake as you would with foil.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had beer-battered tilapia once, while I still lived up in Michigan.  That was good!  I think there was some extra malt powder mixed into the batter, as it tasted extra-strong.

A beer-battered tilapia fillet sounds like a good sandwich idea.  HMM.....gears start working, maybe a new menu idea at work......

Man, I've got to stop doing that!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rob Babcock said:


> If you have a sautee pan that can go in the oven, I'd suggest the following: season the Tilapia with a bit of lemon pepper (if you don't have that, use S&P), then set aside. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Heat the pan on the stove; when it starts to get hot, add a tsp of butter and 1 TBSP of olive oil. Sautee the fish over high heat long enough to get it a bit crusty, then flip the fish, cook another 1/2 minute and pop it in the oven. Time will depend on the oven & the fish, but start at about 8-10 minutes.
> 
> Take care to use a potholder when you remove from the oven. If you like, you can deglaze the pan with a bit of lemon & wine, then add some heavy cream and capers and reduce on the stovetop. This makes a nice topper for the Tilapia.
> 
> Tilapia also works well in a parchment paper pouch. Much like the foil, it will steam the fish but it's a bit more permeable than foil. I like to season the fish with salt, pepper and fresh dill, then top with a couple slices of lemon and a pat of butter. Then fold the parchment under and bake as you would with foil.


 

that sounds delicious, Rob.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 6, 2008)

You've probably already solved your tilapia issues, but I thought I'd sound in anyway, as nobody mentioned broiling it, and I just made broiled tilapia tonight.  Place on parchment paper or greased foil and broil it 4-5 inches from the heat (any kind of pan will do-- broiler pan not necessary) for about seven minutes, til it flakes.


----------



## jkath (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey! great idea - why haven't I thought of broiling?! 
Thanks so much karenlyn - and welcome to discusscooking too!


----------



## Caine (Mar 7, 2008)

Talapia is rather boring, tastewise, so you gotta either spice up the presentation (A restaurant once served a lady friend and I whole, and I do mean WHOLE, talapia, deep fried) or you have to spice up the fish itself:

Pilipino Style Fish Curry​
Ingredients:
6 tilapia fillets
1 bunch scallions, minced
1 cup coconut milk
juice of 1 lime
2 Tbsp curry powder (Red if available, but yellow will suffice)
2 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp fish sauce 
4 jalapenos (or other chili peppers), minced
1/2 onion, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tsp bagaong (shrimp or fish paste)
1 Tbs Canola oil 
1 Tbs peanut oil 


Preparation:
Marinate the fillets in ½ cup coconut milk, scallions, 1 tablespoon curry powder, 2 tablespoons sugar, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon fish sauce for 15 to 30 minutes.


In a food processor or blender, make a paste with the jalapenos, onion, garlic, ½ the lime juice, and the fish paste while the fish is marinating.

In a frying pan, heat one or two tablespoons oil, and cook the paste until softened and heated through. Add the marinated fish and cook 2 minutes on each side. Add ½ cup coconut milk, and the rest of the lime juice, bring to a boil, then simmer until sauce is the desired thickness. Remove fish to serving platter, put sauce in a bowl or gravy boat.  

Serve with steamed brown rice and stir-fried green beans, sliced Japanese eggplant, and sliced carrots.

506 Cal (27% from Fat, 37% from Protein, 35% from Carb); 48 g Protein; 16 g Tot Fat; 8 g Sat Fat; 3 g Mono Fat; 3 g Poly Fat; 46 g Carb (37g Net); 9 g Fiber; 99 mg Cholesterol


----------



## smag (Mar 7, 2008)

You can try blackened tilapia..works very well since the fish is firm.

You can also try to make green curry (thai) with tilapia.


----------



## smag (Mar 7, 2008)

Forgot..another foolproof way to cook tilapia is to marinate it with paprika, rosemary, salt and pepper and tons of garlic..I know the flavors are a bit strong..but we like it that way..then broil the tilapia.


----------

